# Helping Danny Dirt get his greencard



## Alan Strojia (Jan 17, 2014)

http://www.gofundme.com/6as2vs
Got this set up total to raise is 500 will take what we can get literally anything helps!


----------



## Desert (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't have any cash to give, but I'll marry him. He can get his green card that way, right?


----------



## Alan Strojia (Jan 17, 2014)

Hes already married he needs 500 to pay to receive it


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 17, 2014)

sent a fiver, wish i could do more, but good luck!


----------



## Alan Strojia (Jan 17, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> sent a fiver, wish i could do more, but good luck!


Dude five dollars helps! thanks for the first donation man! spread the word!


----------

